# المواد فائقة التوصيل (Superconductors)



## engosamaahmed (10 يونيو 2006)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولاً : شكرا لهذا التنويه من الأخ مهندس فلذات وبارك الله فينا وفيكم ونفعنا بما علمنا وعلمنا ما ينفعنا ثانياً : ولكني اعيب على الاخ مهندس الفلزات عدم العمق في الربط بين الأفرع الهندسية التي استخدمها في استدلاله هذا والموضوع الاساسي (الفلذات) فمثلا بالنسبة لتخصصي Electronics & Communications ، لست استفيد من مهندس الفلزات فقط في الوصلات النحاسية في اللوحات الأم mather boards بل الاستفاده اكبر جدا في اشياء كثيرة وأكثر أهمية من لوصلات النحاسية في اللوحات الالكترونية .
فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر :
1- المواد فائقة التوصيل super conductors التي هي في الاساس مواد (أو سبائك) قد تكون موصلة عادية ولكنها تحت ظروف معينة فإن توصيليتها الكهربية تصل إلى ما لا نهاية أي أن مقاومتها لمرور التيار الكهربي تصبح منعدمه 0 بمعنى آخر لا يوجد فقد في التيار الكهربي نتيجة للتوصيل والنقل (No LOSS) وهذا في حد ذاته يعتبر شيء يفوق العقل بالنسبة لغير المتخصص أو لغير الدارس فتخيل أننا نقوم مثلاً بنقل قدرة كهربية مقدرة ب 50 كيلو وات لتجدها تصل بعد مسافات شاسعة نفس القدرةوبدون فد (تقريباً ) شيء يفوق الخيال ، وهذه الجزئية هامة جداً في رأيي الشخصي ، أهم بكثير من تنقية الوصلات النحاسية بصورة كبيرة للحصول على نحاس شبه نقي تماماً لاستخدامه في الوصلات النحاسية في اللوحات الالكترونية.
2- المواد أشباه الموصلةSemiconductors أو ما عرف في ستينات وبداية سبعينات القرن الماضي في أوروبا والأوساط العلمية بثورة أشباة الموصلات او ثورة السليكون أو ثورة الرمل الأبيض فبمساعدة مهندسي الفلذات أمكننا الحصول على مركبات السليكون والجيرمانيوم في صورة شبه نقية تماماً وخلطها مع مواد أخرى كالزرنيخ وغيره بطرق معينة حصلنا على ما يعرف بالموحد(Diode) أو الوصلة الثنائية الذي هو أساس علم الإلكترونيات الحديث ( أساس بناء الدوائر المتكاملة (Integrated Circuites IC) ).
وهناك مواضيع أخرى واستفادات أخرى على الاقل في مجال تخصصي يضيق المجال لشرحها وأعتقد أن هناك ارتباطات أخرى وثيقة بين هندسة الفلذات والفروع الهندسية الأخرى غير هندسة الالكترونيات ولكنه ليس مجال تخصصي لأقوم بذكره وإحصائه.
ثالثاً : هذا وشكراً على سعة الصدر وأرجو ألا أكون قد أطلت عليكم.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يونيو 2006)

*عندك حق ..... ولكن!!*

أخي الكريم لو تلاحظ أني قلت حينها أنني لا أريد أن أطيل على القارئ فأنا أعرف أن كل منا يعرف جيدا مدى الإرتباط بين الفلزات و الأقسام الأخرى ..... ولكن كانت مجرد مقدمة ... وسأحاول بإذن الله جمع مواضيع عن كل من " semiconductors & superconductors " .... وأي واحد عنده حاجه يقدر يفيدنا بيها فليتفضل مشكورا .....

أخي الفاضل / engosamaahmed ... شكرا جزيلا لك .... وأرجو أن تستمر معنا بمشاركاتك ...


----------



## محمد حمزه (11 يونيو 2006)

*ولا يهمك يا هندسة*

إليك هذا الموضوع عن الـــ Superconductivity


----------



## محمد حمزه (24 يونيو 2006)

*الموصلات فائقة التوصيل*

الموصلات فائقة التوصيل​ 
تقسم المواد من حيث قدرتها على توصيل الكهرباء إلى عوازل (Insulators) مثل الخشب، وأنصاف الموصلات(Semiconductors) مثل السيليكون، و موصلات (Conductors) مثل النحاس، و لكن هناك نوعاً اخراً وهو مايعرف باسم الموصلات فائقة التوصيل (Superconductors) 
والموصلات فائقة التوصيل سميت هكذا نظرا لأنها عند درجة حرارة معينة (منخفضة نسبيا) تصبح مقاومتها للكهرباء مساوية للصفر، وتصبح قدرتها على التوصيل فائقة جداً، حيث أنه إذا ما وجد تيار كهربى فى حلقة متصلة من هذه المادة فإنه سوف يسرى داخل الحلقة بدون وجود مصدر للجهد الكهربى. 
نبذة تاريخية​ 
قبل عام 1911 كان الاعتقاد السائد أن جميع المواد تصبح فائقة التوصيل للكهرباء فقط عند درجة حرارة الصفر المطلق أى –273درجة مئوية . ولكن فى تلك السنة لوحظ أن الزئبق النقى تصبح مقاومته مساوية للصفر عند درجة حرارة 4 مطلق أى –269درجة مئوية، ويمكن الحصول على هذه الدرجات المنخفضة بتسييل غاز الهيليوم. لقد كان هذا الاكتشاف مثيرا لاهتمام الكثير من العلماء لإيجاد تفسير علمى لهذه الظاهرة وخاصة بعد أن وجد أن هناك مواد أخرى لها نفس الخاصية عندما تبرد وهذا ما كان مخالفا للاعتقاد السائد انذاك. ولكن تسييل غاز الهيليوم مكلف جدا من ناحية مادية، ولذلك كان البحث فى هذا المجال محدوداً جداً إلى أن تم التوصل فى عام 1986 إلى مركب فائق التوصيل للكهرباء، رمزه الكيميائى هو YBa2Cu3O7 عند درجة حرارة –180درجة مئوية، ويمكن الحصول على هذه الدرجة بتسييل غار النيتروجين و هذا غير مكلف و من هنا بدأت البحوث و التجارب العلمية تنشط لمحاولة فهم هذه الظاهرة وكيفية استغلالها فى تطبيقات صناعية و تكنولوجية، و كذلك فى البحث عن مواد تكون مقاومتها صفر عند درجات حرارة الغرفة أى 25درجة مئوية.
خصائص هذه المواد

عند درجة حرارة معينة تعرف بدرجة حرارة التحول تصبح مقاومتة هذه المواد للتيار الكهربى مساوية للصفر. 
اكتشف كذلك أن هذه المواد عند درجة حرارة التحول حساسة جداً للمجال المغناطيسى، حيث تنفر المجال المغناطسيى الخارجى أى أنها تعكس المجال المغناطيسى مهما ضعفت شدته. 
هاتان الخاصيتان فتحت الأبواب أمام العلماء لاستغلالها فى ابتكارات واختراعات ذات كفاءة عالية تدخل فى معظم مجالات العلوم والتكنولوجيا، حيث أن هذه المواد (Superconductors) سوف تحل محل أنصاف الموصلات (Semiconductors) التى تدخل الأن فى صناعة الترانسيستور و الدوائر الالكترونية المتكاملة. 
بعض التطبيقات الهامة​ 
إن اكتشاف مواد فائقة التوصيل للكهرباء عند درجات حرارة مرتفعة نسبيا سوف يجعلها تدخل فى تركيب كل جهاز ممكن تصوره. أول هذه التطبيقات هو الحصول على وسيلة غير مكلفة لنقل التيار الكهربى، لأن التكاليف المادية لنقل التيار عبر أسلاك النحاس مرتفعة نظرا للفقد الكبير فى الطاقة على شكل حرارة متبددة نتيجة مقاومة السلك النحاسى، كذلك إذا ما قارنا قيمة التيار الذى يمكن نقله عبر السلك النحاسى حيث تبلغ شدته 100 أمبير لكل سنتيمتر مربع بينما فى السلك المصنوع من مركب الـ YBa2Cu3O7 تبلغ 100000 أمبير لكل سنتيمتر مربع. 
كذلك فإن هذه المواد لها تطبيقات عديدة فى مجال الالكترونيات لما تمتاز به من قدرة عالية فى فتح و إغلاق الدائرة الكهربية لتمرير التيار ومنعه، وهذا يشكل العنصر أساسى فى بنية الكمبيوتر والبحث جارى الأن لإدخال هذه المواد فى صناعة السوبركمبيوتر، وإذا ما توصل إلى ذلك فإن هذا سوف يؤدى إلى تطور كبير فى مجال الكمبيوتر. أما فى مجال الطب فقد تم صناعة أجهزة ذات حساسية عالية جدا للمجالات المغناطيسية المنخفضة الشدة، وتستخدم الأن كبديل للمواد المشعة المستخدمة فى تشخيص الأمراض التى قد تصيب الدماغ، حيث يتم الكشف عن التغير فى المجال المغناطيسى المنبعث من الدماغ والتى تبلغ شدته 10-13 تسلا، وهذا مقدار صغير جداً لكن تلك الأجهزة قادرة على قياسه، كذلك يمكن بدقة تحديد مصدر الأشارات العصبية الصادرة من الدماغ وأيضا يمكن أن تستخدم فى البحث عن المعادن الدفينة فى باطن الأرض وعن مصادر المياه والنفط لأنها تحدث تغيراً طفيفاً فى المجال المغناطيسى للأرض وهذا التغير يمكن التقاطه بواسطة هذه الأجهزة. 
وهنالك أيضا تطبيقات على مجال أوسع، ففى اليابان تم تصميم قطار يعمل على قضبان مصنوعة من هذه المواد فائقة التوصيل، وعندما تبرد هذه القضبان إلى درجة الحرارة المطلوبة فإن القطار بكامله يرتفع عن سطح القضبان نتيجة التنافر المغناضيسى ويصبح وكأنه يسير على الهواء وهذا يمنع الأحتكاك مما يقلل من استهلاك الوقود..


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## moh_farouq (7 أغسطس 2007)

الله ينور عليك و يفتح ليك ابواب علمه و رحمته و يذيدك من نعيمه
عندى سؤال كان حلم حياتى ونا صغير ان اشتغل فى التوصيل الفائق ونا مهندس فلزات هل فيه فرصه للعمل داخل مصر فيه؟


----------



## أبورباح (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وماقصرت 
جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## Anteer (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكورين كتير عن هذة الملومات القيمة
بس بدي اسأل كم اقل دراجة حرارة توصلولها العلماء حديثا؟؟


----------

